# WESTIN CAPE CORAL, March 8 -15,



## Kola

*Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village *
5951 Silver King Boulevard 
Cape Coral, FL 33914

Sat. March 8 - 15 , 2014 , full week, studio for two
Superb resort, fantastic location, two restaurants, pool, golf nearby 
Highest rating in Cape Coral, Gulf coastal area
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Revi...l_Florida.html
Send PM if interested

*REAL BARGAIN at $700 for the week*!


----------



## Kola

Kola said:


> *Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village *
> 5951 Silver King Boulevard
> Cape Coral, FL 33914
> 
> Sat. March 8 - 15 , 2014 , full week, studio for two
> Superb resort, fantastic location, two restaurants, pool, golf nearby
> Highest rating in Cape Coral, Gulf coastal area
> http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Revi...l_Florida.html
> Send PM if interested
> 
> *REAL BARGAIN at $700 for the week*!



Still available.  PM if interested.


----------



## Kola

*Westin Cape Coral, Fl, March 8 - 15*



kola said:


> *westin cape coral at marina village *
> 5951 silver king boulevard
> cape coral, fl 33914
> 
> sat. March 8 - 15 , 2014 , full week, studio for two
> superb resort, fantastic location, two restaurants, pool, golf nearby
> highest rating in cape coral, gulf coastal area
> http://www.tripadvisor.ca/hotel_revi...l_florida.html
> send pm if interested
> 
> *real bargain at $700 for the week*!



*now offered at  $600 for the week *


----------



## Kola

*WESTIN CAPE CORAL now only $600 /week*



Kola said:


> *Westin Cape Coral at Marina Village *
> 5951 Silver King Boulevard
> Cape Coral, FL 33914
> 
> Sat. March 8 - 15 , 2014 , full week, studio for two
> Superb resort, fantastic location, two restaurants, pool, golf nearby
> Highest rating in Cape Coral, Gulf coastal area
> http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Revi...l_Florida.html
> Send PM if interested
> 
> *REAL BARGAIN at $700 for the week*!



NOW REDUCED TO $600 for the week

IT's a GIVEAWAY !


----------

